# who is Hozy



## Slateman (Dec 13, 2004)

Just what you guys think. I have no Idea.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 13, 2004)

u forgot an option slatey 

A person jimmy hired to make him self look better


----------



## NoOne (Dec 13, 2004)

Hozy....ummmm i think its Hozy.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 13, 2004)

Lol Jimy. It is imposible to do that for anybody. He is just novelty and you are old story mate.


----------



## Tommo (Dec 13, 2004)

lol, its either a trouble maker from the past or teamshermans girlfriend


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 13, 2004)

Teamshermans boyfriend ?

Just kidding Al.

I have know idea.


----------



## phantom (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: RE: who is Hozy*



jimmy_the_kid said:


> u forgot an option slatey
> 
> A person jimmy hired to make him self look better


 jimmy he makes you look real good lol :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: who is Hozy*

what does he get after the poll slatey?
some of you nice big blue balls?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 13, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: who is Hozy*

lol then the 800 a week im paying him is worth it


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 13, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: who is Hozy*

Hozy is just a nice young lad who, though persecuted, has I believe just let his enthusiasm get him off to a less than perfect start on this site  Onya Hozy lad


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 13, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: who is Hozy*

FYI hozy re: where it states about cross breeding snakes



> UNCLASSIFIED NATIVE SPECIES
> 
> Native species that are not listed above may not be kept under the RLK system. Proposals For Classification of native species that are not listed above, or for the review of classification of listed species, may be forwarded to the Director-General of the DEC. Proposals must demostrate the legal availability and detail their captive Husbandry. Proposals will be referral to the Native Animal Keepers' Consonative Commitee for advice.



found here (down the bottom of the last page)

A crossbred snake would be classed as an unclassified species I would say

(man try typing from a pdf)


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 13, 2004)

He's definitely not a trouble maker from the past, he's not smart enough to be that guy!


----------



## Slateman (Dec 13, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: who is Hozy*

I like Hozy my self Africa.
I hope he will think more before posting in future. He is putting him self down by pressing submit button to quickly.


----------



## Barney (Dec 13, 2004)

wat the 
Blue balls 
Who &amp; why ?Bryony ?l


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

ask slatey


i have his balls....they are blue....and have my name on them


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

LMAO Slatey!!! Nice options there. 

But he's not my girlfriend, he's my beeeyaaattch!! *bling bling foshizzle ma nizzle neeeegro!*


----------



## Barney (Dec 13, 2004)

How sweet 

typical


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 13, 2004)

> foshizzle ma nizzle neeeegro!*



now dats wat i'm talkin' 'bout ya'll


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 13, 2004)

hey you guys hozy cant be sherms gf, because I am!!


----------



## hozy (Dec 13, 2004)

yea nice guys making fun of me behind my back good stuff!!!

you know what im thinking you all think i'm some kind of game becuase you all seem to be playing me alot!!!

hmmm yea thanx guys PEACE OUT!!!


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

geeeez take a joke buddy


----------



## Ricko (Dec 13, 2004)

peace out dude, like wheres the bong man? like my dreads dude?


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2004)

hozy is beno the benjimino of all beanos from beanoville hozyvalia


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

Ricko said:


> like my dreads dude?



oh dude! they are some pretty happenin dreads dude
*passes bong*


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2004)

*takes bong* gurgle gugle gurgle,*cough splutter* mighty fine weed dude,wow man i'm floating and the whole world is beautiful...everyones so nice lol


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

i love you man
*takes bong back*


----------



## Ricko (Dec 13, 2004)

omg that dudes whack man, wheres the cone? oh there it is pass it browns dude! and pass da mix man. thanks bryony the dreads are happenin, i also just bought a comby with a flower on it man peace out ricko man


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 13, 2004)

> DON'T YOU JUST HATE WHEN YOU GO TO A SITE AND THEY BAG YOU OUT!!!!



Don't know???? Whats it like man???


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 13, 2004)

lol  I'm just playing......


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 13, 2004)

I know Hozy.......he's attached to my Tappy :twisted:


----------



## hugsta (Dec 13, 2004)

> hey you guys hozy cant be sherms gf, because I am!!


Geez Samma you must be desperate to be going out with a homosexual...... :wink: :lol: (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## hugsta (Dec 13, 2004)

> I know Hozy.......he's attached to my Tappy


LMFAO. At least you can turn your hozy off with the tappy. Wonder how you turn this one off!!!!! 8)


----------



## hugsta (Dec 13, 2004)

Wooooo, dude this compressed hydro is really good ****e man.........what ya reckon browns, ricko, greebs, pretty good eh!!!!!


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

hey man thats my stuff!
i dont love you no more man


----------



## Ricko (Dec 13, 2004)

this is the **** dude, im spinning like a merry go round man. hand me da billy huggy lol


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

oh
woopsy
youa hugsta aka HUNGSTA


you can have some


----------



## hugsta (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey Ricko, turn the Pink Floyd cd over :roll: . Ricko you here man, i can't see from the smake dude.



> oh
> woopsy
> youa hugsta aka HUNGSTA




Yeh babe, thats ne a hung star.........pass the pipe man, you packing the cone dude.......wwhhoooooaaaaa


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

so why is it called a gravity bong?
ahhhhhh
thats why


----------



## Ricko (Dec 13, 2004)

hey dont put that tobaco in the mix i like it grEEEEEEEEEEEn lol, hey bob marley is on next hungy. dont greeeeeen out dude


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

wow man this room is spinning fast
can i get off now man?

the sea cucumber stole my wallet


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 14, 2004)

hozy said:


> yea nice guys making fun of me behind my back good stuff!!!
> 
> you know what im thinking you all think i'm some kind of game becuase you all seem to be playing me alot!!!
> 
> hmmm yea thanx guys PEACE OUT!!!


 hozy they are just joking round mate they did a similar poll when i was a newbie and i acted very similar to u. u just got to let it go. on this site mate ull probley cop alot of **** water of a ducks back mate


----------



## hugsta (Dec 14, 2004)

Can we play Jimi Hendrix next.........man am I getin hungry...........who wants muncheeeees


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 14, 2004)

Ricko said:


> peace out dude, like wheres the bong man? like my dreads dude?


 now ur making fun of me


----------



## Ricko (Dec 14, 2004)

i know jimmy.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 14, 2004)

We know Ricko,we. lol


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 14, 2004)

well its not nice just because im hippy stoner ummm what was my point again


----------



## hugsta (Dec 14, 2004)

Dunno man, just chill out dude, peace man.....


----------



## rodentrancher (Dec 14, 2004)

I just went thru the whole 22 pages of posts in the Blonde thread! My eyes and brain are quite strained. OMG! I'm glad Slatey locked it up. Enough is enough eh?


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey wow Ricko is that just compressed hydge or maui wowi man.......i thought it was mostly maui wowi but it's got a lil labrador.....durban poison maybe?

Peace out dudes,i loves ya all :mrgreen:


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 14, 2004)

Jimmy get busy with that mix man and stop hogging the billy!Who's packin anyways?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 14, 2004)

Even if Hozy does not hang around APS, he has certainly cemented a place in APS history.

Peace out Benjimen, Benjamen, Benjamin...whateva.


ps. Hungsta where did you get this stuff?


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 14, 2004)

> a lil labrador.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## Jarvis78 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ive got my bean bag and my jimi hendrix LP's........ pass da bong


----------



## hugsta (Dec 14, 2004)

> ps. Hungsta where did you get this stuff?


Dont wanna giv way my sources greebs *cough,cough,cough* (half a lung hits the floor - lol)

C'mon Jimmy, pack and pass man......


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2004)

rodentrancher said:


> I just went thru the whole 22 pages of posts in the Blonde thread! My eyes and brain are quite strained. OMG! I'm glad Slatey locked it up. Enough is enough eh?



You reckon!? :lol: I thought it was the funniest damn thing I've ever read :lol: It was destined to break all forum records :wink: 

Whether you like it or not, the kid has smashed whatever record Jimmy's held :lol: :lol: He'll be Mummified-Grandfather-Walrus Snake by the end of the week - and all achieved in Chit Chat too :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gregory (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Slateman (Dec 14, 2004)

Barney Bryony wan in poll my blue balls. I hope she handle them gently with care.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 14, 2004)

Bryony will let you touch slateys balls as long as you are very gentle with them and hold one in each hand. :roll:


----------



## peterescue (Dec 14, 2004)

I thought this was locked  Thats disgusting, stoned or otherwise.


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah me too! It just seems to have changed titles to "who is Hozy". Ill tell you who hozy is, he's a kid, that doesn't know anything about reptiles, soemtimes pretends he knows things about reptiles but does want to learn about reptiles. So its all good!

THE END!


----------



## hozy (Dec 14, 2004)

so how you guys going with the session?? sounds like you have been through a few pounds or weed lol nice work!

this thread is dieing now becuase i have stopped posting on this site becuase i am blocked!

geee thanks guys real tresure to look at down the track "hozy the bigest b***sh** artist this sites even see hahaha yea whatever!!!

mmm nice to see you all think i'm a rednuts b/f lol no offence teamsherman but still all the same i'm NOT GAY!!! 

sorry to disapoint lol

i am getting 2 snakes!!
and if you all still think i'm not ready as me some questions and i will answer them as best i can to see is i have what you think it takes to be a BEGINNER!! LOL

thanx again

benjimen


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 14, 2004)

Ok, you want questions? How many ventral scales do pythons have? :lol:


----------



## Dicco (Dec 14, 2004)

Dude, Steer clear of hybrids as a begginers snake, not only are they illegal but what if you plan to bread in the future? Not a very good first snake IMO


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 14, 2004)

> i'm a rednuts b/f



dude,

I'm the rednut and im shermo's bf

get your facts straight


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 14, 2004)

Here we go again this forum won't end just like the blond forum.


----------



## Gregory (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Samma3l (Dec 14, 2004)

hozy, get a snake. Make it a pure bred. And just make how you have considered everything eg: Where to get food from, how youre going to feed it, whether you can afford the food and also consider your own track record for keeping pets. I dont think a snake would make a good first pet. You said that when you thought you got tageed you fainted from fright, does this mean that when a python tags you (and it will) you will want to get rid of it? Just make sure you think everything through mate ok?



> Ok, you want questions? How many ventral scales do pythons have?



because knowing this makes a python look better


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 14, 2004)

moosenoose said:


> the kid has smashed whatever record Jimmy's held



ok now im hurt :cry: :cry: i have no moosey !!!!!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 14, 2004)

ozherpconservation said:


> Ok, you want questions? How many ventral scales do pythons have? :lol:


 thats not a fair question i dont even know the anwer lol


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 14, 2004)

I think we should all stop bagging him out now, because, well......

Nah Screw it, please continue....


----------



## peterescue (Dec 14, 2004)

get a snake Hozy and stop moaning. There are dozens of them available. Go borrow a book from the library., get an idea what you want then have a browse on Herptrader and ReptilesDownUnder.
Get a coastal carpet. Its easy, its not to expensive and if it doesnt work out you can sell it qiuckly.
Cheers
Peter
ps. do it now, go on. dont pout, get moving. NOW.


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 14, 2004)

THE END.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 14, 2004)

u wish daniel but i dont think this train is stopping yet. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Tee hee (sarcastic tone) this thread is about as useless as the first one.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 14, 2004)

is that coz everyone thinks he is your ,,edited,,,?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Nah, people thinking i have a edited is good! 

But as i said, this thread is really pointless.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2004)

God! You are looking hotter and hotter every day Sherms :lol: :lol: 

I'm trying to steer well clear of this thread, but I'm chomping at the bit to have me a piece of Benny pie :lol: :lol: See how restained I am Ben! :wink: 

Can't someone just create an artifical member on this site in the same vane as....ummm....you know, someone worth bagging? Someone.......well,.....someone like Hozy :twisted:



> ok now im hurt i have no moosey !!!!!



Don't take it too personally Jimmy - you were king for a long time :lol: *NOW MOVE OVER GODDAMNIT!* :twisted: :lol: 



> dude,
> 
> I'm the rednut and im shermo's bf
> 
> get your facts straight



Samma31 - LMFAO :lol: 


Beam me outta here Scotty! Damn it man do it *NOW!!!!* My sides are splitting! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

:lol: Hes AGENT 86....Then again he could be Bin Laden he runs a souvenir shop in alice springs. :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

the point of this is to be a pointless point
lol
its just talking $hit, and i love it!
entertainment value is definatly there


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 14, 2004)

i am still king and u know it moosey


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2004)

................not with that avatar you're not :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 14, 2004)

lol ok now ur baging out the bubble im puting u on my list moosey


----------



## Slateman (Dec 14, 2004)

I am looking at that same way Bryony. 
People who are getting sick of hozy can avoid this topic.
But many others like to be amused by his creative mind.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 14, 2004)

slatey he isnt a dog no offence but IMO treating him like a side show isnt sumthing we should be proud of


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2004)

jimmy_the_kid said:


> im puting u on my list moosey



Cool!!!!!  Is that your Xmas list??? :roll: Maybe I can PM you some things I was hoping to get!


----------



## Slateman (Dec 14, 2004)

I agree Jimmy. But I can't help my self to be little naughty after all his posts here.

Hozy - I am taking different aproach from now on. Just please watch what you type.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 14, 2004)

ok its all good slatey and moosey now my black list u better watch out


----------



## instar (Dec 14, 2004)

Who the hell is hozy? did I miss something? :?


----------



## Dicco (Dec 14, 2004)

instar said:


> Who the hell is hozy? did I miss something? :?


I have no idea, but maybe this guy knows  http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/37205.html


----------



## ether (Dec 14, 2004)

lol, whats their to suit????


----------



## Nome (Dec 14, 2004)

My head hurts  

Last night, there was 7 replies to this thread, now there are 90, I stopped reading after the 7. I'm surprised so many people give a f%$#.  

Hozy is a 15 year-old kid who wants a snake.


----------



## NoOne (Dec 14, 2004)

Well said Nome, i'll admit i stopped reading that other thread cos it was just rubbish.

Leave the guy alone


----------



## hugsta (Dec 14, 2004)

> i am still king and u know it moosey


Sorry Jimmy but you are a nobody now, down to the bottom of the pile with you... :wink: :lol:


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 14, 2004)

> Hozy is a 15 year-old kid who wants a snake.


And even if he's not I couldn't really give a rats ****. 
I've found it best to use thawed frozen rats arses, it's easier to go to the freezer and select a suitable size.


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

great point nothn2do!
never thought of it that way


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

*Who is hosey*

8) Gonna get me 2 stuffed toads,put the suckers on top of the computer. Callm Hozy and Cozy. 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :!: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 14, 2004)

*RE: Who is hosey*

Wow


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 14, 2004)

*RE: Who is hosey*



> Gonna get me 2 stuffed toads,put the suckers on top of the computer. Callm Hozy and Cozy.


You haven't been doing the old lick the toad bit by any chance have ya :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

*RE: Who is hosey*

*homer gurgle*
Mmmmmmmm toad


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 14, 2004)

*RE: Who is hosey*

just watered my garden with a Hozy....


----------



## craig.a.c (Dec 14, 2004)

*RE: Who is hosey*

some guy sucked Fergies tozy....


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 14, 2004)

*RE: Who is hosey*

then did they smell rosey?


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

*RE: Who is hosey*

who wants a pretty pozy?


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 14, 2004)

*RE: Who is hosey*

After reading all this i'm feeling a bit dozy.......


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

*RE: Who is hosey*

well isn't this getting cozy


----------



## Gregory (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

well thats a bit too cozy
and a touch to rozy


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 14, 2004)

bad words you choszy


----------



## RAZZA (Dec 14, 2004)

W.T.F....who ....?? what..??? where..??? when..???

sorry not been on here very much for some time.. seems i have missed a few things :wink:


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Dec 14, 2004)

Guys...........This is absolute poo..................but it made me laugh.............I read it all this afternoon and there were only 45 posts.........oh how would it feel to be this popular.........hozy should be proud.............not many ppl have a whole topic dedicated to them..............even if it is mostly just chat...................


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 14, 2004)

isn't this site mainly chat?


----------



## RAZZA (Dec 14, 2004)

Yes Soul are right.......But in amongst it there is a semblance of stuff.. :wink:


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 14, 2004)

oh, then what am i posting all the time then???


----------



## Slateman (Dec 14, 2004)

OK I decided to be nice to Hozy from now on. I think that he means no harm to anybody, and after all the abuse from all of us he stay cool and behaved . In some way his behavours was better than You would expect.

Good on you Hozy. Enjoy our site and take time to mature. After all you are only 15. Mabe younger, as so many kids ading year or two sometimes.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 14, 2004)

i used to have a whole post dedicated to me then moosey took it away when will u stop tormenting me moosey WHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ha ha ha


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

oh jimmy!
tis ok matey
i will torment you


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 14, 2004)

u can but moosey isnt alloud to anymore


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 14, 2004)

THE END.


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

thats what YOU think


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 14, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! I can't take any more!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 14, 2004)

THE END.


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 14, 2004)

Please??????


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

oh but this is just te begining 

pass the billy hungsta?
lol
j/j


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 14, 2004)

You've all had enough billy's! You're killing me Bryony. I don't even know why I keep reading this. I can't stop. Help me!!!! :shock: 

Stuff it, I give in, hand that billy over, it's my turn!!!!! :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2004)

jimmy_the_kid said:


> u can but moosey isnt alloud to anymore



Awwwww come on Jimmy!! :wink: I'm sure if I put my twisted, psychotically evil mind to it I'm sure I could make you _*MORE*_ famous - again :shock: :twisted: :lol: 

*_moose rubs his hands in a sinister fashion and tweaks his non-existant waxed moustach*_


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

ozherpconservation said:


> Stuff it, I give in, hand that billy over, it's my turn!!!!! :lol:



*packs it good and passes OZ the billy*

lol
smoke it up matey!


----------



## hugsta (Dec 14, 2004)

Don't hog that billy for ever ozherp dude, i need to chill out man............don't forget, pack and pass...

THE END!!!!!!

(see if it works this time Daniel.....LOL)


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

oh thanx hungsta, MY TURN!!!!
lol
*packs a huge one and passes back to hungy*

MU ha ha ha


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 14, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhh, thats better!

*Packs the billy and passes it to Hugsta*

Hey, billy rymes with willy.......cough........cough..............


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 14, 2004)

Is it the end yet????? :? :shock: 8)


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 14, 2004)

ok moosey make me a star and just for the record hozy hasnt posted since page 2 he isnt the problem here anymore its the people talking about him lol


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

NO!!!!!

oh OZ dont give up it WILL end....just not yet


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm not giving up now Bryony! :lol: Now pass me the billy again!


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

*passes the billy AGAIN*
arn't you a bit out of it to be smoking again?
lol


----------



## hugsta (Dec 14, 2004)

hey i may be alittle smashed but i know its my turn on puffing billy......now give me a snow cone...hehhehe


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 14, 2004)

NO, just one more!

*Packs the billy and passes it back to Bryony*

I think I better go to bed :? 

Is it the end yet??????


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 14, 2004)

THE END.


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 14, 2004)

how about this?


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey, where did you get that photo???? Thats me!!!!!!!


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 14, 2004)

and this one


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I personally reckon its time we gave Hozy a second chance. 

I know personally what its like to be hurt by useless internet propaganda and im sure the kid isnt having a great time with it. 

Lets leave the hassles in the past (im sure you all have had someone forgive you for something or rather and they have left it behind and gotten on with things) and give him the chance he deserves. 

Jump on me or bring up my forum past, i dont care, but im just trying to keep a herper in the game. After all, that $1 you give to charity does make a difference. 

Also, you have all said that if someone has a passion for something, then whatever others say shouldnt affect it, so whatever is said or brought up about me (just looking out for another human being) i dont give a hoot!

Alan.


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 15, 2004)

> I personally reckon its time we gave Hozy a second chance.
> 
> I know personally what its like to be hurt by useless internet propaganda and im sure the kid isnt having a great time with it.




I Agree.. Come Back Hozy. Where are you little one???


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah im for giving him a go too. I mean there has to be the goldfish equivalent of snakes that he can keep to get his appetite whetted with.

Perhaps if hozy lets us know of what his set up is like we can let him know of what snake is best for him


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 15, 2004)

I know how he feels in a way. I am still learning as I am going along and have only been keeping herps for almost 6 months (currently have 2 snakes and 3 dragons) and it is hard to keep asking questions as it makes you feel stupid, but if you don't ask and read/study, then you will never learn. Keep it up Hozy, just learn to use full stops once in a while.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 15, 2004)

I think the day anyone or everyone thinks they have learnt everything about herps will never happen.There's always something new and interesting around the corner!!!Also i reckon no matter how silly some questions might seem to some people is totally irrelevant.....i've always said if you don't ask you won't find out!!!A little like my sig,seek and you shall find!!!

You will find answers to many things in books but maybe not exactly what you want to know.I only just found out that the Pilbara womas are no bigger than an adult childrens...you learn something new everyday!!!

Who's billy is it....must be mine,who's packing?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 15, 2004)

lol u all suck at packing cones they are so small and 99% tabbaco u wusses have a real hit cept bry we all know u hit it a little to hard yea hozy u got to ignore the dickheads on this site i still get hassled every now and then from different people mind u it has slowed down quite alot now so just give this site a second chance


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Top call Jimmy!! 'cept for the pot talk! LOL

And lets see the site give *him* a second chance.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 15, 2004)

Slateman said:


> OK I decided to be nice to Hozy from now on. I think that he means no harm to anybody, and after all the abuse from all of us he stay cool and behaved . In some way his behavours was better than You would expect.
> 
> Good on you Hozy. Enjoy our site and take time to mature. After all you are only 15. Mabe younger, as so many kids ading year or two sometimes.



As my previous post fromYesterday say, Lets give him brake. I bet he is nice naive kid.
Why not to concentrate our nastyness on Jimmy the kid again. He felt bit sad in past few days that Hozy took his fame away.
I am locking this topic and starting new poll just for you Jimmy.


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 15, 2004)

Some would think it an honour to have a whole thread about them


----------

